# Stevens 311 410 SxS Value?



## ASH556

I've had this sweet little gun for the past 5 or 6 years, but I simply don't rabbit hunt.  Blue book on the gun is like $250, but folks on gunbroker ask $800+ for them.  What is a gun like this really worth to you, the small game hunter?  What did you pay for yours if you have one?


----------



## Rabbit Runner94

Ill give you 75 for it hahahahah


----------



## daddy ron

are the chokes full or full and modified


----------



## Ruger#3

You have a PM


----------



## Jay Bee

A12ga. 311 in good condition will go for $350. your 410 in the condition you show should sell for $500. . There are people who will disagree with me, but look around and see how many 410,s are for sale.    jb


----------



## T.P.

Ruger#3 said:


> You have a PM



Did you put in a bid?....

I love me some SxS 410. Awesome little rabbit guns.


----------



## J_Lloyd

ill start the bidding at $375.00


----------



## gcs

I bought a Stevens 311 sxs .410 last year from a friend and it has never been fired. I payed $300 for it. I went on gunbrokers.com and some of the same guns was selling around $700-800. If thats what there bringing I guess I got a good deal.


----------



## ASH556

gcs said:


> I bought a Stevens 311 sxs .410 last year from a friend and it has never been fired. I payed $300 for it. I went on gunbrokers.com and some of the same guns was selling around $700-800. If thats what there bringing I guess I got a good deal.



See, that's exactly the issue I'm having with pricing this thing to sell.  I don't want to sell myself short, but don't want to be unreasonable either.  Kinda hard to figure with a $400-$500 price variance (that more than doubles the low end).

Thanks for the input so far, keep it coming!


----------



## specialk

put it on gunbroker for maximum $$$$....


----------



## rifleroom

yep 500 dollar shotgun. The Fox series 410 that i have may be worth a little bit more but still close. Nice little shotgun.


----------



## Ruger#3

I have the same gun in a 20 gauge. It was handed down to me as I hunted with it as a boy. The blueing is excellent but some knuckled headed kid scratched up the stock in the briars. When I had the wood completely refinished the gunsmith valued it in the 400-500 range.

Like all things it is what the market will bring at that time. Good luck with you sale!


----------



## specialk

Ruger#3 said:


> I have the same gun in a 20 gauge.



me too, i traded a guy a 12 gauge 311 even for it about 15 yrs. ago..........i got a savage/fox model b .410 and a old spainish side by side .410 that i will pull out the last few weeks of season.......those are just not as forgiving as the twenty


----------



## fredw

Is this your gun:
http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/33231/wts_wtt_stevens_311_410_sxs_600

If so, why ask about the value after you've established it?


----------



## ASH556

fredw said:


> Is this your gun:
> http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/33231/wts_wtt_stevens_311_410_sxs_600
> 
> If so, why ask about the value after you've established it?



I established the value based upon the responses here and updated the posting in the swap and sell.  My ad was originally posted as WTT (trade) only.  I added the cash price after the responses here.


----------



## fredw

Fair enough.  Just curious.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Folks on Gunbroker may be _asking_ $800 for them, but they aren't _selling_ them for that.

Searching Gunbroker completed auctions for your shotgun shows that most of them are selling for around $300-400.

The one that I found that went for the most was this one:  http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=255130116


----------



## fuzzy swamp donkey

i have  the stevens model 311a 410 ,  that was past down to me  as a boy  from  my grand paw,  it was  my first gun, that was thirty years ago, now  it  will be  my boy's first gun  when ever  he  can hold it  up  ,  he is 6  and  he  can't  muster it right now  it still  a little  to heavy , its  in  excellent shape for it's  age


----------

